# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Audi RS 5 in Matte Red / Burgundy



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Knowing that tailoring a car to one's own tastes is of high priority to Audi clientele, quattro GmbH is more than willing to paint your new four-ringer any color you want. As such, we're always on the prowl for an Audi owner who's tried something different... like the matte red on this RS 5. Our friend Hans Z. dropped us a note to alert us of the photo set posted of this cherry RS 5 over on AutoGespot. Check out the full set there after the jump.

* AutoGespot *


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## WasteOfMoney (Jun 8, 2008)

uhhhhh


----------

